# Chloroharpax modesta ooth



## Otter (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Chloroharpax modesta ooth that hatched out about 14 nymphs.

two days ago.

I was reading that some people have had them hatch out over 100 I was wondering if it may still hatch out more? if maybe raising the temp or humidity might help?

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

John


----------



## padkison (Jun 25, 2007)

The one I had hatched about 35-40, all in the same day - no stagglers. I kept it sealed in a 24 oz delicup with a damp paper towel.



> Hello,I have a Chloroharpax modesta ooth that hatched out about 14 nymphs.
> 
> two days ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kriss (Jun 25, 2007)

If it was an ooth produced by a female later in life and one of her last ooths laid then the hatch rate could be low.

If Padkison's ooth hatch in one batch then there is no reason to suspect any more will hatch from your own. Still, it never hurts to keep the ooth around for a few days longer just to make sure.


----------



## Otter (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks you guys I had 4 more hatch out today but I think that's going to be it.

On the bright side I did put in some fruit flys today and they are begining to feed,

John


----------

